# 2008 Diamond Black Ice - Cable Slide



## Lukenbow (Apr 5, 2007)

Same issue as you on my 2007. I even see the string serving is getting frayed. Also noticed a little cam lean on mine. I was having a clearance issue with blazer vanes if I pointed the odd vane left or right. My odd vane is pointed up.


----------



## X-Tech (Nov 13, 2008)

I've always had good luck with the Bomars. You'll want to have one mounted up to see if the same clearance issue is there. Winners Choice is also making a pretty nice slide, but same issue. You may have to do some experimenting if you are set on using an aftermarket slide.


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

Check your cam and idler lean with an arrow. you may have to adjust for the side pull of the new slide. 

I also run a Bomar. Just another Teflon slide, but have had no problems.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 8, 2008)

Mine did the same thing when I put a Saunders slide on it. I had to twist the right side of the yoke(right handed bow) and even the idler wheel out. It was eating my top serving pretty good before I fixed the lean.


----------



## pasteve1976 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. Just had the X-coat string replaced with a served string and the wheel lean was adjusted towards the cable slide to alleviate some of the steep angle coming off of the wheel. Now my timing is off but ATA is good. Do I take twists out to get my two dots inside the limb or twist the string? Brce height is perfect too. What will just rotate the cam in towards the riser? String?


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Look real hard at the inside of your cable glide and make sure there is no burr on the inside that will tear up your cable. I have found this on one than one type also, just be sure.


----------



## pasteve1976 (May 29, 2008)

The issue is at where the string comes off the wheel not at the glide but I will keep an eye on that. Thanks


----------

